# Wavebox portable microwave



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno, at the NEC Febr. 2007 I saw one of these on sale, and liked the look of it. Couldn't buy one as I was on a plane and not MH trip.
Never seen one around since, but notice they are now advertised on MHF.
Did anyone see them at the NEC Feb. 2008, or anywhere else? Has anyone bought and tried one? If so what do you think of them? Do they work OK from a 12v. plug? Do they work OK off an inverter. How long for e.g. to heat up properly a frozen meal? To boil a mug of milk?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Mystery obect?*

:? Buon giorno, is this a mystery object then? Nobody seen one, bought one, tried one?
any comments appreciated.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Sorry that I cant help you Eddied........but I WISH someone would answer........I would love to know more too !!!!
Lynda


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 

Most 12 volt microwaves use a built in inverter. You must remember that this will draw at least 80 amps from your battery. A standard 650 750 microwave will need an inverter of 1500 watts to allow for start up current.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is this what you are looking for.

http://www.caravantechnology.com/Error.aspx?aspxerrorpath=/PortableMicrowave.aspx

cabby


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Cabby.......interesting.....but I think I would like to hear some personal recommendations first ???
Is this what you saw Eddied ?
Lynda


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

found this reference while searching through the forums.

Gadet Show tonight Channel 5 at 8pm. Theu are testing a 12v. microwave
http://thewavebox.com/
And a rapid water boiler the Tefal Quick Cup..
If you miss tonight and haven't got a recprder or sky plus it is repeated on Saturday at 10am

cabby


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thats great.......I will definitely watch it........looking on their web page info it says it can be plugged into a 12 volt vehicle power outlet....if it has 20 amps.....is this the usual power from a cigarette lighter ?
Lynda


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Wavebox microwave*

 Buon giorno and thanks for the replies. Looks like nobody on MHF has actually tried one of these things.
Will be interesting to hear comments from anyone who watches Channel 5.
Too far away for me!
Grazie e saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Anyone tried one??*

 Buon giorno,
did anyone by any chance see or purchase one of these Wavebox portable microwaves at Peterborough show?
Thanks.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

savannah said:


> Thanks Cabby.......interesting.....but I think I would like to hear some personal recommendations first ???
> Is this what you saw Eddied ?
> Lynda


Needs 20A socket at 12V

235W of cooking power.

In other words, a slow cooker


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Eddied

I did look closely at the details of this but found a problem in my case.

You've 3 ways of powering it.

1. Mains - no problem

2. Crocodile clips to battery. Well if you've ever tried to get to my batteries under the front seats you'll see that's really not going to work.

3. Cigarette lighter - It requires 20A which is the norm for all latest vehicles. I'm not absolutely sure but I think my max is 16A.

It's a great idea and the product looks good but I decided not to go ahead at this stage.

Ian


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*Re Wavebox*

I would Google wavebox before you buy & read some of the reviews.I did & it put me right off.Ibought a12v Samsung microwave for £100+vat & it cooks very well,does take a battery down quite quick tho so i run it from a seperate battery not the vans leisure battery.Regards,kafriz


----------



## Ifor (Oct 21, 2006)

OK I got one about a mounth back. I have replaced the cabeling to the socket and wired it in directly (with fusing) to my liesue batterys (2*110ah). I don't have space to store it where I can use it directly I only have an elervating roof camper, but it fits very nicly under my rear seat when I want to use it I can take it out and it fits on the worksurface where I have the socket tooked away ready to plug in.

You don't want to be using it off the 12V socket it will only draw 13 of 14 amps which will take forever to do virtualy anything. As it is it draws 45-46 amps when using the direct conection to the leisure battery and is still considerably slower than than my 900W home microwave. There is no turntable so you can not just put your stuff in and leave it and expect good results. Typicaly I have been getting good results by putting stuff in and then giving it 4 blasts manualy turniung between each go. Overall cooking time is at least twice what I would use at home. The stuff I have been doing is just pies and pasties and a couple of ready meals I have been very happy with the results so far, I expect to be able to do cans of beans ets and sponge pudding.

It dose hammer your battery. I would not want to only have a single battery with it. I have a battery monitor so I know exactly what I am using, doing an 800g ready meal took over 15Ah out of the batterys so you need to know where your at on the power front.

Ifor


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Wavebox microwave*

 Ciao Ifor,
thank you for that review. From the sound of it will probabaly stick with the cheap 50 Euro chinese thing I have. Has a turntable, grill, and does all I need it to at 900 watts. We don't do frozen foods anyway, and just use the microwave for 'warming up' rather than 'cooking' so I think I'll pass on the wavebox for now.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*microwave*

Greetings,

We bought a 550 watt mains electric microwave last year Waudby's have them here

We have found that it was superb and can be run of an inverter if needed, it is lower power than domestic types but does the same job, we are using it at home at the moment as we are still without a kitchen.


----------

